# need info on a reel I have



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a stingray tolimar 320 sdis and would like to find some info on this reel I have googled it and done everything I can thank of any info would be nice would really like to know the price of this reel


----------



## fwbfisher (Dec 3, 2012)

Only info I could find. price was on Amazon in 2012. hope this helps

Omoto/Tolimar 320SDIS Star Drag Reel 
by OMOTO Fishing Tackle Co. 

Buy new: $59.93


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

fwbfisher said:


> Only info I could find. price was on Amazon in 2012. hope this helps
> 
> Omoto/Tolimar 320SDIS Star Drag Reel
> by OMOTO Fishing Tackle Co.
> ...


Yes that's what I was looking for thanks alot not the price I was hopeing for but good to know


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

not a bad looking reel how does it perform? cast and retrieval?

doggfish 

your best friend you have never met


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here is what I found..

http://www.stingraytackle.com/Omoto.aspx


----------

